

MITs New 3D Printer Uses Molten Glass as a Medium - fictivmade
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3050300/mits-new-3d-printer-uses-molten-glass-as-a-medium

======
samstave
What size beer would you like, it's .50 for per ounce.

I'll take 16 ounces

Ok, one sec lemme print up a glass, one sec.

